# Acoustic Guitar Recommendations



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Although I've never really been an acoustic player (I have owned some acoustics but they were all lower end models) I kind of have a desire to buy one, but to get a decent one this time (ie. no $350 entry level models).

Part of the reason I am considering one is that my Dad passed away in January and my Mum is giving my brother and I a couple of grand each out of the life insurance (she was going to give us a big chunk of it but I refused that and told her to keep the majority for herself as we will inherit it when she eventually passes away). I do not want to spend all of it on a guitar (Dad would've thought it a stupid idea to do so), but I do want to use some of the money to buy something that I can keep basically for the rest of my life, sort of as a final gift from him if that makes sense. Because of that I want to get something of decent quality, without blowing all of the money on it.

I've always found electrics easier to play and am hoping to find a decent acoustic in the $1000 range (give or take) that plays a little more like an electric in terms of ease of play. Can the experienced acoustic players here recommend any brands and models?

I was thinking about a Martin or a Taylor, but am also seriously considering a Seagull or Simon & Patrick (I could get one of their higher end models for the price of a lower end Martin or Taylor). Another option would be to buy a Larrivee, but I wasn't impressed that they moved all production out of Canada and down to California a couple of years ago. But I guess they are still technically a Canadian company so perhaps I should get over that and look at the D-02 models (or similar).

These are the models that I am currently considering:

Godin Guitars - SWS Maritime Acoustic Guitar - Rosewood Semi Gloss


Godin Guitars - Seagull SWS Maritime Rosewood SG QI


Larrivee - Dreadnought Acoustic Guitar - Swamp Ash


Larrivee - D-02 Dreadnought Spruce/Mahogany



I would appreciate any comments anyone can make about these models, and would also welcome recommendations for other makes and models in this price range.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

I would recommend you look at Yamaha acoustic guitars as well.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't rule out Simon & Patrick, either. They are similar to the Seagull offerings. Also, are you set on a dread? If you play sitting down, an OM size could be more comfortable. I played a S&P Mini Jumbo that was pretty nice and they're quite reasonable. Really, the only way you're going to be able to decide between the ones you've listed is to try them. Acoustic guitars are individuals and you can have two that came off the same line side by side and one might sound better to you than the other.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Don't rule out Simon & Patrick, either. They are similar to the Seagull offerings.


I looked at those but everything in this price range comes with the TRIC case and I think those are ugly as sin. But I suppose I could simply buy another case and sell the TRIC case.




> Also, are you set on a dread? If you play sitting down, an OM size could be more comfortable. I played a S&P Mini Jumbo that was pretty nice and they're quite reasonable.


I was basically set on a dread because those are the only acoustics I have ever played.




> Really, the only way you're going to be able to decide between the ones you've listed is to try them. Acoustic guitars are individuals and you can have two that came off the same line side by side and one might sound better to you than the other.



I agree. Unfortunately, L&M doesn't have these models in stock so I am going to have to ask my store to bring them in for me to try. I know them well enough that that shouldn't be a problem, but want to get as much info as I can on other possibilities before I ask them to start bringing stuff in for me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I looked at those but everything in this price range comes with the TRIC case and I think those are ugly as sin. But I suppose I could simply buy another case and sell the TRIC case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may also want to check out the Larrivee L shape. It's bigger than an OM, but not quite as bulky as a dread. It's a little easier to play sitting down. Then again, you're a big guy, right? If you, you'd probably be fine with a dread. The L shape also sounds really sweet.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I am 6'1" and about 240lbs so, while not 'big' _per se_, I am not exactly small either.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Yeah I am 6'1" and about 240lbs so, while not 'big' _per se_, I am not exactly small either.


I'm about 5'10" and maybe 190 and I don't mind the size of my J-45 for playing while sitting down, but there's no denying that a smaller body guitar is more comfortable. I have a NL-00 from Halcyon Guitars on the way (hopefully soon, it's been 10 months of patience). It's an L-00 size, but deeper body. You may want to check out an OM and see how it feels, especially if you've been playing mostly electrics. While it won't give you the boom of a dread, you'll get a nice, balanced sound out of it and it can hold its own in terms of volume, albeit with a different sound profile. I had an Eastman E10-OM that was a killer-sounding guitar and I wish I hadn't traded it away.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Check this: Larrivee L-03 -Immaculate | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

Not a bad price, although if you could get him down to about $900, it'd be even better. I've played several L-03s and haven't found a bad one. The only thing is, Larrivee has a pretty flat fretboard radius, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Go play guitars that are different sizes and find out what fits the best. I started out with a jumbo, but found it a bit awkward. I found I like smaller bodied guitars, nothing bigger than an OM/000 sized guitar.

If you want it a little electric like in playability, you may want to consider a cutaway concert size, with a 1 11/16" nut and a radius that isn't too flat.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've often heard that Taylors are a great option for electric players going towards acoustic. But in your price range, you into laminated guitars (100/200 range). You can probably find better sounding guitars, as listed above, for that money.

I personally consider acoustic and electric slightly differently, so the differences are OK with me. Vive le difference.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

First, really sorry to hear about your Dad. I lost mine a year ago in February so I can relate somewhat. You can't go wrong with the first guitar you posted. I bought a Seagull SWS from a forumite here for my daughter and I'm really impressed with the workmanship and sound.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> I've often heard that Taylors are a great option for electric players going towards acoustic.


I agree with this. I acquired a '07 Taylor 110 from a fellow forumite last November and it plays/sounds great.
Problem is that the only time that I play my acoustics is when I go to a friend's
porch party or campfire thing and this stays home because it's too nice. lol.
@colchar , I'd be willing to let this go if a Taylor 110 piques your interest.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I played a lot of guitars in my search for a new acoustic and the Yamaha FG830 beat out $800/$900 Martin and Taylors.

At least to my hands and ears.

Don't spend $1000 just because it says Martin or Taylor. You're not going to find a new Martin/Taylor that is all solid wood for $1000.

PS I own a Martin D-18 so know what a good Martin sounds like.

Good luck finding one though. I ordered mine from L & M on March 21.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I played a lot of guitars in my search for a new acoustic and the Yamaha FG830 beat out $800/$900 Martin and Taylors.
> 
> At least to my hands and ears.


A buddy and I went to the Long & McQuade store in Ottawa a few years ago. He was looking at acoustics. They have an acoustic guitar room full of Gibson, Martin, Taylor etc. He was looking at a $2,300 guitar. I tried a bunch and found an $800 Yamaha that played and sounded as good or better than anything else in the room.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I also like the new Yamaha 800 series (as mentioned by @Guncho).

Taylors are nice and are easy to play...but the new ones are a bit pricey, IMO.
Admittedly, I am a cheap, old ba$tard.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I agree with this. I acquired a '07 Taylor 110 from a fellow forumite last November and it plays/sounds great.
> Problem is that the only time that I play my acoustics is when I go to a friend's
> porch party or campfire thing and this stays home because it's too nice. lol.
> @colchar , I'd be willing to let this go if a Taylor 110 piques your interest.




That is is is option. I was set on buying a new higher end model, and all solid wood, but if it plays well then that is more important.

I used to own a US made 110 but stupidly sold it.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

colchar said:


> I used to own a US made 110 but stupidly sold it.


I have to point out though, mine's a MIM.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Failing the above option, a Seagull is a great choice. I've had a couple S6's and never really wanted for more in an acoustic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I play mostly electric, but i love my Taylor Grand Symphony, it's a little smaller than a dread. I found a dread uncomfortable for my size. Still has a nice bottom end good midrange and nice highs. Sounds so sweet with john Pearse custom lights on it. 

Holy crap! I must have gotten my 416ce for a steal because I did not pay anywhere close to what people are asking for a used 316


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are afraid of the larger finger board on an acoustic you could look for an ovation. My Ovation fingerboard is 1-11/16


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was looking for a beater I played a few of the cheap Martins and didn't like any of them.

Played a few Eastmans in the 1,000 range - very nice sound - narrow nut and all the ones I played had problems with the necks - but they sounded nice though. 

Yamaha - I have very limited experience with them - the few I've played were good and a lot of people think highly of them so probably good value.

I ended up choosing a Sigma DR28V for $650 over all the other low end stuff because it had the closest feel and to some extend sound as my Martins. Sigma is Martin's old cheap line from the 70s - the rights were sold by Martin but the recent Sigma's are pretty much Martin clones although not that great. I would not recommend one as a lifetime guitar. 

If it is to be a sort of commemorative / lifetime guitar I would spend the money on a good one. Three or four grand for a standard series Martin is not much over a lifetime and they are not going to get any cheaper. I got a new D18 in 2012 for 2,000 and that's what they go for used now. Fifty years from now you'll have a vintage Martin - not quite the same thing as a 50 year old Yamaha guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your father.

IMO your $1k will stretch much farther in a worthwhile manor on the used market. Since acoustics open up with age, a well loved reliable model from any brand will probably sound and feel quite rich compared to what you may find in stores. Definitely go sit down with a bunch of different body styles and see which is most comfortable to you.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Martin D-28


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was in L&M earlier and tried a Larrivee D-02. I honestly didn't like the feel. It felt cheap, or not very substantial. Not sure how to describe it. I also tried a couple of high end Simon & Patricks and they felt like they were better quality. They didn't have any high end Seagulls but they are more than happy to order in whatever I want to try.

A friend was in the store wile I was there and he was checking them out with me. He mentioned that I had previously been thinking of grabbing a used ES-335 (pretty much my holy grail guitar) and, as he put it, I would probably play the 335 a lot more so it might be a better idea to spend the money on one of those. While I had planned to buy this 'guitar from Dad' new, my money would go much further if I was to buy used.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

90 to 95% electric is what I play, but I wanted a good acoustic for some of my recording.
Ended up with a Taylor GS8e (now discontinued, but the same features are available in either the 700 or 800 series). Was on consignment at the 12th Fret, and in absolutely perfect condition. I found the strings much too high (7/64th's on the low E), so I asked them to change the strings and bring the action down to 4/64th's on both top and bottom E strings. No problem. Took them maybe 15 minutes. This made the guitar so much easier to play, and there were no issues whatsoever with the lowered string height. The Taylor neck joint, which is essentially a bolt-on, will be much simpler (and less expensive) to reset down the road if needed, and I considered this a bonus.

Yes, I'm aware that an 800 series Taylor cannot be had in your budget range, but by all means check out some of their lower series guitars before making a decision. You're probably going to be limited to the used market. With the right setup, Taylors can be made to play much like an electric.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> I was in L&M earlier and tried a Larrivee D-02. I honestly didn't like the feel. It felt cheap, or not very substantial. Not sure how to describe it. I also tried a couple of high end Simon & Patricks and they felt like they were better quality. They didn't have any high end Seagulls but they are more than happy to order in whatever I want to try.
> 
> A friend was in the store wile I was there and he was checking them out with me. He mentioned that I had previously been thinking of grabbing a used ES-335 (pretty much my holy grail guitar) and, as he put it, I would probably play the 335 a lot more so it might be a better idea to spend the money on one of those. While I had planned to buy this 'guitar from Dad' new, my money would go much further if I was to buy used.


There's certainly nothing wrong with a nice ES-335. 

The only I would say is that you can buy a cheaper 335 (Japanese Epi) and with a few mods get very close to the US made guitar. There are no upgrade paths for improving an acoustic's tone. You has to pays your money to get the gooodzzzz. So unless you want to put in the dough right off the bat, I would go with an electric. With that route, there is some upgrade paths. 

And there's certainly nothing wrong with a nice ES-335 (in case I didn't mention that.....).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> There's certainly nothing wrong with a nice ES-335.
> 
> The only I would say is that you can buy a cheaper 335 (Japanese Epi) and with a few mods get very close to the US made guitar. There are no upgrade paths for improving an acoustic's tone. You has to pays your money to get the gooodzzzz. So unless you want to put in the dough right off the bat, I would go with an electric. With that route, there is some upgrade paths.
> 
> And there's certainly nothing wrong with a nice ES-335 (in case I didn't mention that.....).



If I was buying used I could get one in the $1500-$2000 range.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I was in L&M earlier and tried a Larrivee D-02. I honestly didn't like the feel. It felt cheap, or not very substantial. Not sure how to describe it. I also tried a couple of high end Simon & Patricks and they felt like they were better quality. They didn't have any high end Seagulls but they are more than happy to order in whatever I want to try.
> 
> A friend was in the store wile I was there and he was checking them out with me. He mentioned that I had previously been thinking of grabbing a used ES-335 (pretty much my holy grail guitar) and, as he put it, I would probably play the 335 a lot more so it might be a better idea to spend the money on one of those. While I had planned to buy this 'guitar from Dad' new, my money would go much further if I was to buy used.


I find some of the Godin-built lines to be a bit heavy. My J-45 TV is a very light guitar and it sounds fantastic. 

And the 335 idea sure does sound like a good one. I'd like to get one some day.


----------

